# Mysql auto-update table



## junior (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello, I want to transfer information from table to another with separate databases, automatically. Is any chance to get this done? :\


----------



## zhoopin (Jul 28, 2012)

I think that it's better to visit MySQL's communities. Anyway...


```
CREATE TABLE table_copy LIKE table_original;
INSERT INTO table_copy SELECT * FROM table_original;
```


----------

